
Bizarre Cosmic Dance Offers Fresh Test for General Relativity - raattgift
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bizarre-cosmic-dance-offers-fresh-test-for-general-relativity/
======
raattgift
Venkatraman Krishnan et al., _Lense-Thirring frame dragging induced by a fast-
rotating white dwarf in a binary pulsar system_

Preprint: [https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.11405](https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.11405)

